# Myrtle Beach or HH - 2BR (Any Check In 8/2-8/11)



## twinmommy19 (Jul 17, 2013)

Trying to help my manager who has procrastinated making vacation plans for his family.  He's looking for a South Carolina beach property with an August check in date on or before 8/11.  

Wyndham or Marriott caliber properties only and he strongly prefers to have two separate beds in the guest bedroom.  Also - the property needs to be on the beach.  

I know this is asking a lot.  Before someone asks, yes - he has already sent an email to every listing on redweek that meet these criteria - many with no response and the rest were already rented.

Thanks in advance for any help!
*
RENTAL HAS BEEN FOUND THANKS TO TUG! *


----------

